# Amazing Premo Deer Pics



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Don't know where the pics originated, but thought most of you guys would find these pics interesting.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You John...I thought the pics were very interesting...That little guy or gal sure is small...Can not believe how little it is...We have a year old Chihuahua that is bigger than that little one...Thank's John......JIM....CL....P.S. Would love to know where the pics originated myself...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure is a cute little thing. I&#8217;m 99% certain that&#8217;s not a North American deer.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Sure is a cute little thing. Im 99% certain thats not a North American deer.


I agree! It might not even be a deer? A ghazal, or something of the like.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

After a little looking, I see it's a baby Muntjac deer.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Where is this Muntjac deer from...Got to admit it is a cute little thing...JIM......CL....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

South East Asia.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i bet that sucker would fit right in my showtime rotisserie. mmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------

